# New Registered Member Limitations



## Vlad

As of today, newly registered members are limited from posting new threads of their own and editing their own profiles. You may still post in the countless existing discussions, just not create new threads.

After posting 5 posts in existing discussion threads and being registered for 5 or more days, your account will then be automatically upgraded (every hour on the 20min mark) and then you can post new discussion threads of your own.

Unfortunately this limit was necessary due to prior abuse by spammers and a lot of newcomers posting in the wrong sections. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## AnastasiaRuth

Hi, 

I've been registered since 2017, and my account is limited. Is that a mistake or is it actually just if you've posted under 5 times?
*This makes my 5th post.


----------



## Vlad

AnastasiaRuth said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been registered since 2017, and my account is limited. Is that a mistake or is it actually just if you've posted under 5 times?
> *This makes my 5th post.



Your account should automatically upgrade within the hour!


----------



## HESAF

Hi, I am not sure why I got the same message. I created my new/current profile last summer and have over a 100 posts.


----------



## HESAF

Vlad said:


> Your account should automatically upgrade within the hour!


----------



## Vlad

HESAF said:


> Hi, I am not sure why I got the same message. I created my new/current profile last summer and have over a 100 posts.



The usergroup promotions run every hour at the 20min mark. Just ran it manually, so you should be all set.


----------



## smallfry

@Vlad are you able to restrict new members from adding links to their posts?


----------



## Vlad

smallfry said:


> @Vlad are you able to restrict new members from adding links to their posts?



Afraid not. There may be a way to add the posts into a moderation queue tho.


----------



## LeChanel

Hello! 
I was wondering if I can delete a reply I left on a thread? or make an edit to it?


----------



## HESAF

Vlad said:


> The usergroup promotions run every hour at the 20min mark. Just ran it manually, so you should be all set.


Thanks!


----------



## Swanky

LeChanel said:


> Hello!
> I was wondering if I can delete a reply I left on a thread? or make an edit to it?


You can report it for us to review, you have about an hour to edit a post.


----------



## harperchelsea144

Thanks for the instructions. I think that's fine with me.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Vlad said:


> Afraid not. There may be a way to add the posts into a moderation queue tho.


@Vlad that may not be a bad idea (see two posts above mine)


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## Swanky

Funny some chose to spam this thread lol
I’m sure the vendors/filters just can’t catch them all without us having a huge queue of members awaiting manual approval.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Swanky said:


> Funny some chose to spam this thread lol
> I’m sure the vendors/filters just can’t catch them all without us having a huge queue of members awaiting manual approval.


I know. But it was just SO ironic!
sending hugs


----------



## sdkitty

thank you for trying to keep things safe here.  I've seen these "new members" posting their ads in the middle of a thread on a totallly different subject.  mostly it bothers me when there is a link because those can be dangerous.  I think most of us know not to click on links from unfamiliar sources.


----------



## Swanky

sdkitty said:


> thank you for trying to keep things safe here.  I've seen these "new members" posting their ads in the middle of a thread on a totallly different subject.  mostly it bothers me when there is a link because those can be dangerous.  I think most of us know not to click on links from unfamiliar sources.


Please always report them for us to check out!


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky said:


> Please always report them for us to check out!


yes, I do


----------



## muchstuff

Swanky said:


> Funny some chose to spam this thread lol
> I’m sure the vendors/filters just can’t catch them all without us having a huge queue of members awaiting manual approval.


Vlad’s post says that new members can post in existing threads so this kind of thing will continue...


----------



## Vlad

Don't make the mistake and categorize newcomers posting in the wrong sections as spam. Spam is undesired solicitations by marketers who want to drive awareness or traffic to an offsite link or insert search engine related links into their posts. 

The issue is that many new members won't take the effort and time and navigate around to find where to post their request, which makes for a lot of headaches for the mods, particularly with authentication requests. Ironically, our forums already send an automated message after signup which includes a basic primer on all things TPF. I need to devise a better way to give folks a navigating hand, I suppose.


----------



## sdkitty

Vlad said:


> Don't make the mistake and categorize newcomers posting in the wrong sections as spam. Spam is undesired solicitations by marketers who want to drive awareness or traffic to an offsite link or insert search engine related links into their posts.
> 
> The issue is that many new members won't take the effort and time and navigate around to find where to post their request, which makes for a lot of headaches for the mods, particularly with authentication requests. Ironically, our forums already send an automated message after signup which includes a basic primer on all things TPF. I need to devise a better way to give folks a navigating hand, I suppose.


respectfully, when I see a new member with one post and it is either providing a link or suggesting a product, I call it advertising, which is against the rules, right?


----------



## Vlad

sdkitty said:


> respectfully, when I see a new member with one post and it is either providing a link or suggesting a product, I call it advertising, which is against the rules, right?



Yes, exactly right. That falls right into the first _spam_ category! I am figuring out ways to automate the prevention and filtering of spam, but it's not easy, as many marketing spammers now deploy cheap overseas labor that register and post manually, as opposed to scripting the task (which makes catching it easier).


----------



## MissApple

Hi!
I am not a newly registered member but my account is limited. Is this a mistake?

Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

Kostw said:


> Hi!
> I am not a newly registered member but my account is limited. Is this a mistake?
> 
> Thanks!



You have only one post.  Welcome!


----------



## Thissucksalot

Swanky said:


> Please always report them for us to check out!


I'm trying to navigate my way through this site. I have a simple question about a metal "Inside" Tag on a FURLA bag. Can you tell me how to go about it?


----------



## Swanky

Thissucksalot said:


> I'm trying to navigate my way through this site. I have a simple question about a metal "Inside" Tag on a FURLA bag. Can you tell me how to go about it?


If you have authenticity questions, please head to the Authenticate This! Forum. If you have general questions about designers without their own forum, head to Handbags and Purses Forum


----------



## MissApple

Vlad said:


> You have only one post.  Welcome!


 Thanks! Sorry i thought the threshold is EITHER post 5 times OR being registered before.


----------



## Austin Z

Aha.. New member is here. This is my first reply.


----------



## msmysterio

Hello, 
I have been a memeber for ages (not really a poster) and certainly not a spammer. Have I been placed on this list by mistake ?


----------



## de vent

Thank you for monitoring the site so cautiously. I appreciate the expertise


----------



## PinkySnacks

i actually have an OG acct that im having trouble getting in to. Can someone help me with that?


----------



## Vlad

PinkySnacks said:


> i actually have an OG acct that im having trouble getting in to. Can someone help me with that?



Sure, use the contact form linked on the bottom of the page to send me a message. Or send me a direct message.


----------



## sa333

Understand


----------



## Pixie Cut

I've had an account on TPF for several years. I don't post but like to read and research bags. Am I still limited because I don't post a minimum? Thanks, appreciate any insight.


----------



## Vlad

Pixie Cut said:


> I've had an account on TPF for several years. I don't post but like to read and research bags. Am I still limited because I don't post a minimum? Thanks, appreciate any insight.



Yeah, you need four more posts to upgrade your account. Holy lurker!


----------



## Pixie Cut

I prefer wallflower, thank you very much.  
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Artes

Hello,

Thank you for including me in this group.

Rest assured, I share the advice that has helped me a lot so that people like me can know how to get out of an impasse.

Thank you for believing in my good faith and for including me if possible.


----------



## Zoexo

Hi 
Will posting 5 posts allow me to use the app version of purseforum?


----------



## de vent

Zoexo said:


> Hi
> Will posting 5 posts allow me to use the app version of purseforum?


I believe you can still use the app. I can for basic functions. Have not posted.


----------



## Vlad

de vent said:


> I believe you can still use the app. I can for basic functions. Have not posted.



The app is no longer supported, but we are looking into alternatives.


----------



## CaliSunShine

Hello Vlad: Like the other ladies, I was confused by this message as well because I too have been a member of this forum for a few years.


----------



## noellesmommy

Hi Vlad! I have been a member for many years, but am very shy. I guess this new rule may give me the push I need to come out of my shell...which may be a good thing. Thanks for all you do!i I have gotten so much valuable information from this site over the years, and it is much appreciated.


----------



## roxya81

Long time lurker here as well (from 2016) and this is my 2nd time posting.  I generally just enjoy reading threads for information and occasional guffaws.  I don't necessarily think I have to post a reply, but it seems that w/ these new guidelines, having a higher post history take precedence in terms of membership privileges versus someone who has been present (but just hidden) for a long while.  I supposed it's quicker/easier to measure someone's activity based on this metric and I understand that I'm under this site's terms of condition, but it's still unfortunate that there is now pressure to produce content to hit a quota even if there is no value.  

With that said, I appreciate this site, what you guys are doing, and the forumers' contributions, except the meghan markle/prince harry thread - folks there are just way too toxic for my taste.  

I guess it's time to hit 3 more posts somewhere else.


----------



## Vlad

roxya81 said:


> I supposed it's quicker/easier to measure someone's activity based on this metric and I understand that I'm under this site's terms of condition, but it's still unfortunate that there is now pressure to produce content to hit a quota even if there is no value.
> 
> With that said, I appreciate this site, what you guys are doing, and the forumers' contributions, except the meghan markle/prince harry thread - folks there are just way too toxic for my taste.
> 
> I guess it's time to hit 3 more posts somewhere else.



I can see if I can create a secondary promotion that would integrate the promotion for active/logged in users who had registered more than, say, a year ago.


----------



## de vent

Vlad said:


> I can see if I can create a secondary promotion that would integrate the promotion for active/logged in users who had registered more than, say, a year ago.


I think many of us would appreciate that extra courtesy 
thank you


----------



## de vent

Vlad said:


> The app is no longer supported, but we are looking into alternatives.


My apologies; i don’t want to spread misinformation. thanks


----------



## mianwong

How to upgrade the ac?


----------



## Jobel

Got it


----------



## aber2

Thank you i understand the new conditions


----------



## tkbo

Hello im new here


----------



## paula3boys

Vlad said:


> The app is no longer supported, but we are looking into alternatives.


I miss the app for my iPhone/iPad!!! I hope you find an alternative soon  Thanks for all of your hard work!


----------



## linda1001uk

Vlad said:


> As of today, newly registered members are limited from posting new threads of their own and editing their own profiles. You may still post in the countless existing discussions, just not create new threads.
> 
> After posting 5 posts in existing discussion threads and being registered for 5 or more days, your account will then be automatically upgraded (every hour on the 20min mark) and then you can post new discussion threads of your own.
> 
> Unfortunately this limit was necessary due to prior abuse by spammers and a lot of newcomers posting in the wrong sections. Thanks for your understanding.


Thank You


----------



## sunnyHD

Hello,


----------

